# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Ψαχνω ημερα κοκατιλ

## argife

Γεια σε όλους!!!Εχω ενα κοκατιλ το οποίο "το εχω βαλει σε προγραμμα" και το εκπαιδευω αλλα θα ηθελα να παρω αλλο δυο κοκατιλ ημερα,ταισμενα στο χερι για εμενα και αλλο ενα για εναν γνωστο μου που ψαχνει.Ως ανταλλαγμα μπορω να δωσω αρκετα παιχνιδια σφραγισμενα και μεταχειρισμενα για το ps3 η' να μου πουλησετε κανενα σε χαμηλη τιμη ή να μου πειτε που μπορω να βρω(σε χαμηλη λιγο τιμη γιατι ειμαι μαθητης και καταλαβαινεται=ταπι) "fullyhappy"
Στην τιμη των κοκατιλ υπαρχει κανενα αλλο πουλι ημερο,ταισμενο στο χερι και με το ιδιο μεγεθος?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

-απαγορευονται οι αγγελιες που πουλανε ή ζηταν για αγορα ζωα ή και αντικειμενα

-το θεμα ειναι η τιμη και το μεγεθος για να παρεις ενα παπαγαλο?
θα σου προτεινα να το "ψαξεις" λιγο μεσα σου το γιατι θες ενα ζωο (οποιο και αν ειναι αυτο) και να κοιτας οσο μπορεις και το τι μπορεις να δωσεις στο ζωο που επιλεγεις...οχι μονο τι ζητας εσυ...


εγω παντως δεν θα σου χαριζα (ουτε πουλουσα) ουτε κοκατιλ ουτε μπατζι ουτε ζαμπρακι...γιατι μ φενετε λιγο(χωρις φυσικα να ξερω...αλλωστε δεν σε γνωριζω) οτι το θες για να κανεις το κοματι σου...σου αρεσει απλα η ιδεα ενος παπαγαλου που θα καθετε πανω σου και δεν θα ειναι τοσο συνιθισμενος...

γνωμη μου...ουτε καν αποψη μου μιας και οπως ειπα δεν σε ξερω προσωπικα...απλα εικονα που σχηματιζω απο αυτα που γραφεις...

----------


## argife

Εχω ειδι ενα κοκατιλ ημερο που ξαναρχισε να ανεβαινε στο χαρι μου ετσι αποφασισα να παρω αλλο ενα γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος 1000%100 οτι τα ζωα μου τα προσεχω καλητερα απο εσενα και απο πολλους αλλους και το θελω οχι οπως λες για να κανω το καμματι μου γιατι αν το ηθελα γι αυτο δεν θα ηθελα αλλο γιατι εχω αυτην την ιδεα οπως λες στο να εχω παπαγαλο και πολλα αλλα ζωα.
Επισης εγω ειπα οτι ψαχνω και αν εχει κανεις και θελει να το πουλησει μπορει να ενδιαφερομαι δεν ειπα τιποτε αλλο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν εχω τιποτα προσωπικο μαζι σου!

δεν ειναι το θεμα μου ποιος φροντιζει καλυτερα τα ζωα του...μακαρι να τα φροντιζεις καλυτερα απο εμενα, μονο χαρα μου θα ηταν!

σου ειπα απλα την εντυπωση που δινεις...ισως και κακος την ειπα...μιας και δεν κερδιζω τιποτα...οπως βλεπεις δεν ζηταω κοκατιλ για να σου "κλεψω" την σειρα, δεν εχω προσωπικο οφελος...
απο εκει και περα ο καθενας μας μεσα του ξερει γιατι θελει ενα ζωακια και αν το φροντιζει οσο πρεπει!

----------


## argife

Δεν ξερεις γιατι μπορει να θελω εγω το κοκατιλ,δεν με νοιαζει τι συμπερενει ο καθενας απο το τροπο που μιλαω.Με νοιαζει το τι αισθανομαι εγω για καποιο ζωο που εχω ή θελω να αποκτισω και οχι τι διχνουν τα λογια μου.Εγω ενα σου λεω οτι εχω σπιτι μου οτι ζωο μπορεις να φανταστεις(7 ενυδρεια,νεροχελωνεςσαλαμ  νδρες,καναρινια,παπαγαλο κ.τ.λ.π.)και τα φροντιζω γιατι αυτα ειναι ολη μου η ζωη και τα φροντιζω καλητερα απο τον εαυτο μου.Δεν ξερεις πως τα φροντιζω για να λες οτι τα φροντιζεις καλητερα......το σταματαω εδω και σε παρακαλω μην μου χαλας το ειδι χαλασμενο Post!  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ο Άγγελος δεν είχε κακή πρόθεση σίγουρα,τώρα εσύ ίσως εσκεμμένα το εξέλαβες έτσι για να μας δείξεις με λόγια ότι φροντίζεις  εξαιρετικά τα ζώα σου.
Αυτό που σου είπε και που θα σου πω και εγώ είναι ότι ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΎΕΤΑΙ από τους κανονισμούς του φορουμ η καταχώρηση αγγελίας για αγοραπωλησία έμψυχου πλάσματος.
Και να σου πω και κάτι άλλο σαν μεγαλύτερη σου και φιλική διάθεση??Ο καθένας από αυτά που γράφει και από το περιεχόμενου αυτού που γράφει δείχνει μια γενική & συνοπτική εικόνα για τον χαρακτήρα κάποιου.
Λοιπόν, μην είσαι στην τσίτα και μίλα καλύτερα στον συμφορουμίτη σου παρακαλώ.

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδια μην συνεχιστει το θεμα παρακαλω, αν κ ξεροντας τη Νικολ κ τον Αγγελο ειμαι σιγουρη για την καλη σας προθεση κ πως δε θα δωσετε περαιτερω διαστασεις!  ::  
Argife επειδη εισαι νεο μελος κ δεν σε γνωριζουμε προσωπικα, ο Αγγελος σου ειπε τη εντυπωση δινεις με τα λεγομενα σου!Αυτα που σου ειπε ειναι προς οφελος σου, γιατι με τον τροπο που ζητησες τα ζωακια δε νομιζω κανενας να προσφερθει να σου χαρισει!Δε σε εκριναν τα παιδια, απλα σε ενημερωσαν για την εικονα που δινουν τα γραπτα σου!
Αλλωστε σε μια διαδυκτιακη κοινοτητα οπου οι περισσοτεροι δεν γνωριζουμε προσωπικα ο ενας τον αλλο κ μιλαμε μονο με ποστ κρινομαστε μονο απο τα γραπτα μας!Κ ειναι πανευκολο να παρεξηγηθουν, οπως εχει γινει πολλες φορες στο παρελθον!
Ας συνεχισουμε με την αγγελια παρακαλω!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αγαπητή Βίκυ φυσικά και δεν θα επεκταθώ περισσότερο,άλλωστε ήμουν σαφής .

----------


## argife

EMENA MOY ΦANHKE ΠΡΟΣΒΛΗΤΙΚΌ AYTO ΠOY MOY EIΠE KAI ΠIΣTEYΩ TOY ΑΠΆΝΤΗΣΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟΣ.
AN ΘEΛΩ MΠOPΩ NA KATΣΩ 10 ΛEΠTA KAI MEΣA AΠO AYTA ΠOY ΘA ΓPAΦΩ NA ΝΟΜΊΖΕΤΕ OTI EIMAI Ο ΠIO "ΦΙΛΌΖΩΟΣ TOY ΚΟΣMOY".
ΔEN EIMAI KAI OΛAΣ(ΔEN MIΛAΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ).
EΓΩ ΔEN MIΛAΩ EΠIΘETIKA.EΓΩ EBAΛA ENA ΠΟΣΤ KAI EIΠE Ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ THN ΆΠΟΨΗ TOY ΓIA EMENA KAI MOY XAΛAΣE TO ΠΟΣΤ.Η ΆΠΟΨΗ ΠOY EXOYME ΓIA ΚΆΠΟΙΟ EINAI ΠPOΣΩΠIKH KAI KATA THN ΓNΩMH MOY ΔEN ΠPEΠEI NA THN EΚΦΡΑΖOYME ΣTON AΛΛON,ΠPEΠEI NA THN ΚΡΑΤΆΣ ΓIA TON ΕΑΥΤΌ MAΣ.EΓΩ EXΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΊ OTI ΞEPΩ ΛΊΓΑ AΠO ΠΟΥΛΙΆ KAI ΘEΛΩ NA MAΘΩ ΔEN TO ΠAIZΩ OTI ΞEPΩ THN ΩPA ΠOY ΔEN ΞEPΩ.(ΣOΡΡΥ ΓIA TA ΚΕΦΆΛΑΙΑ AΛΛA TO ΈΓΡΑΨΑ AΠO TO KIN).

----------


## Antigoni87

> η' να μου πουλησετε κανενα σε χαμηλη τιμη ή να μου πειτε που μπορω να βρω(σε χαμηλη λιγο τιμη γιατι ειμαι μαθητης και καταλαβαινεται=ταπι) "fullyhappy"
> Στην τιμη των κοκατιλ υπαρχει κανενα αλλο πουλι ημερο,ταισμενο στο χερι και με το ιδιο μεγεθος?


*Κανόνες δημόσιας συζήτησης
-Απαγορεύονται αυστηρά οι αγγελίες και οι συζητήσεις σχετικά με την αγοραπωλησία εμψύχων πλασμάτων.
-Απαγορεύεται η εκούσια και επαναλαμβανόμενη διαφήμιση εμπορικών επιχειρήσεων.
-Όποιο θέμα ή δημοσίευση παραβιάζει έναν απο τους παραπάνω κανόνες, ή τους Όρους Συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ θα διαγράφεται.

-Για να μένουν καθαρές σε περιεχόμενο οι αγγελίες, όλες οι μη-σχετικές δημοσιεύσεις θα διαγράφονται χωρίς άλλη προειδοποίηση. Για συμβουλές, ή για άλλες συζητήσεις, εκτός απο το περιεχόμενο της εκάστοτε αγγελίας καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται οι κατάλληλες ενότητες του φόρουμ, τα προσωπικά μηνύματα, ή ο Πίνακας Μέλους.* 

Οποιαδήποτε επόμενη δημοσίευση είναι εκτός θέματος θα διαγραφεί, και το θέμα θα κλειδωθεί. Δε σβήνω τις υπάρχουσες αλλά θα συμβεί αν ξεφύγουμε περισσότερο! Το βασικό ειναι να διαβάζουμε τους κανόνες πριν ανοίξουμε θέμα, και εδώ οι κανόνες είναι σαφείς.* Δεν πουλάμε και δεν αγοράζουμε μέσω φόρουμ**!* Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## argife

Σορρυ δεν το ηξερα αν ειναι διαγραφτε την!!!

----------

